# trolling moter for pontoon boat?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

does anyone know where i might find a moter mount for a pontoon boat i am looking to get one but i might just have to make it myself but dont really have the time


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.thefloattubestore.com/index. ... cts_id=130
Looks like this place has some.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good link Stupiddog. Keep in mind that you will need some sort of place to put the battery and make sure that your frame is strong enough to support the thrust of an electric motor. The most basic transom mount motors out there have plenty of power to push you around. I wouldn't recommend going any more than 30lb. Also try to find the shortest shaft length possible (somewhere around 30 inches).


----------

